# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Length of Screws for Battens

## boggo

Hi folks, 
Have been in bunnings looking at the screws i will need for battens. 
My battens are 70x45 and rafters 240x45 
I am thinking that I get 100mm long screws. That way, it would be 45 through the batten and then 55 through the rafter. 
So similar to this:  Zenith 14 - 10 x 100mm Stainless Steel Bugle Head Batten Timber Screws - 25 Pack 
So you think that would be adequate strength? to hold them on? 
Any advice on an alternate type/size? 
Cheers 
John

----------


## Micky013

Yep. Get 100mm

----------


## sol381

have you thought about metal battens.. so much lighter and easier to install..i usually only use 75mm batten screws but thats for 35 or 38 mm battens.. 100mm will be fine it will just take a bit more time and effort. pre drilling the batten is important..

----------


## Bros

I would not get these screws as I find some of the Bunnings range quite soft and it is easy to screw the head off. Go to a company specializing in fasteners and pay a bit more for a superior product. Get screws that are hex head or allen head drive. Allen head are better for timber as they bury the head in the timber and sit flush.
If as suggested you get the metal battens using the right screws you don't need to pre drill. Again the Bunnings screws are not up to this.

----------


## sol381

ive used thousands of zenith batten screws.. never had a problem with then.. Pretty hard to screw a head off a batten screw.. also no need for stainless steel. its not getting exposed to weather.. just get gal..1/4 of the price..

----------


## Pulse

much cheaper from building supplier, some will let you take back the excess, or just count them by weight out of the box  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky013

Use a decent power drill to drive the bugles in and you won't need to pre drill. Did my garage perlins with zenith and didn't have an issue. We do use bremick or power fasteners at work though.

----------


## jimfish

Agree a decent electric drill will sink them in without the need to predrill.

----------


## sol381

at least predrill the ends where 2 battens meet on a rafter.. otherwise splitsville..ii just find it easier with cordless tools up on a roof.,, to each their own i guess...

----------


## r3nov8or

Be sure you need to go the expense of stainless steel

----------


## pharmaboy2

> Be sure you need to go the expense of stainless steel

  I am thinking they were the example of length with a picture, not the specified finish. 
you would be right, I can't imagine SS been required for a an actual batten screw under a roof - gal I could understand, but stainless steel would definately surprise me

----------


## boggo

I want to get stainless steel as it will be a few months before i put a roof on. 
So would this brand be better than the bunnings ones?:  https://www.thefastenerfactory.com.a...roduct_id=1802

----------


## pharmaboy2

Gal dipped will last outside on a pergola near the coast for 5 to 10 years easily - SS is not as strong as gal dipped steel, and Chinese SS is variable in quality, so pre drilling might be needed if you snap one.  Usually, battens go on just before the roof goes on

----------


## phild01

I wouldn't bother with S/S unless the rest of the structure was made with S/S nails.

----------

